# Planning ahead.. RAI and Cats?



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I am getting mixed answers to this.. and I am hoping you guys can help!

I am planning ahead, incase I do need the Radioactive Iodine Treatments (Docs doesn't think so, but I have the scan next month)..

If I need to go through this treatments.. would my cats be OK? I can't put them in another room as I live in a 1 bedroom apt by myself. I would have to board them and I'd hate to do that!

The docs says board them
The vets says they'll be fine, it's up to me as long as they aren't too close to me all day long.

oi. Input?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My nuc med people consider cats the same they do children. So, I received 100 mci and was told not to be within three feet of them for more than three hours for the fist three days. Then I could be within three feet of them for no more than 8 hours a day for the following seven days.

The biggest issue I had with them was that they wanted to sleep with me and/or lay on my lap. I used the guest bedroom and shut the door at night (they were not happy) and I spent a good portion of the day tossing them off my lap, but all in all they were fine.

I also was very careful to make sure the bathroom door was closed. Most of the radiation exits your body via fluids and hair, so you don't want them drinking out of the toilet or playing around in your bathroom/shower.

Good luck!


----------



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks 

I think I would be boarding them.. my poor babies! (ACtually, it'll be harder on me, than on them!)


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Really, hair? That's a new one. I think its the sweat and body oils on the hair, not the hair itself since iodine is water soluble.


----------

